# Exceso de brillo en tv sony



## gordon19 (Jul 22, 2006)

Hola, alguien me podria ayudar con la falla de un televisor sony trinitron kv21rs20c-7 el cual  me muestra las imagines blancas por exceso de brillo a pesar de que mediante el control remoto he dejado el brillo en cero. gracias


----------



## micorreo (Jul 25, 2006)

yo tengo un problema similar, no se si es de brillo 0 contraste pero las letras (ej resultados de partidos en la plaquita informaciónrmativa de arriba a la izquierda) no se ven por exeso de luminoisidad, es como que se satura y los numeros o letras chiquitas se vuelven borrosas e ilegibles.
basicamente lo remende poniendo el contraste casi en 0 y con mucho brillo, pero el tv asi se ve muy mal, asi qeu si alguien me puede dar algun tip se lo agradeceria mucho. son muy lindos televisores tienen muy buena imagen y sonido por el precio que tienen, pero la verdad que tienen estas fallas de seteos que los arruinan totalmente, uin amigo mio tiene exactamente el mismo problema


----------



## fff (Jul 29, 2006)

a mi me paso algo similar con un monitor de pc, abri la tapa y me fui al flyback, le di a la perilla que dice screen y baje el brillo, despues me fui al que dice focus, y enfoco la imagen y se ve muy bien, lo peligroso de esto es que hay que hacerlo encendido y por lo de alto voltaje da un poco de miedo meter la mano por donde estan pasando al menos unos 250 voltios, pero si se tienen todas las precauciones nada malo debe pasar, nota: no debe darse al screen al maximo, porque la pantalla podria fallecer. espero que sirva de algo, saludos


----------

